# Sound bricht bei Sony Vegas 7 ab!



## SIRDIZZALOT (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Community, ich bin seit ein paar Tagen von Sony Vegas 6 auf Sony Vegas 7 umgestiegen. Ich finde es gut das man seine Projekte aus vorherigen Versionen wie Vegas 6 im neuen Programm laden kann, jedoch habe ich mit Sony Vegas 7 ein eigenartiges Problem! Wenn ich mein Projekt probehalber abspielen möchte so spielt es das Video eigentlich gut ab, nur an bestimmten Stellen bricht der Sound abrupt ab, das Video an sich läuft weiter, man hört jedoch nichts mehr! Bei manchen (nicht allen) Sound-Dateien steht auch etwas von "Record Take 1"! Kann es sein dass das Programm die Peaks (Spitzen) nicht richtig konfiguriert hat? Bitte helft mir:suspekt:!

Dankeschön schon einmal im Vorraus!

MfG, Sirdizzalot


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

hi,

es kann sein das du an diesen stellen effekte angewandt hast, die vegas 7 nicht mitübernimmt.

am besten ist es wenn du alle effekte per vegas 6 löscht und dann speicherst du wieder ab... nun kannst du die datei wieder mit 7 öffnen. eigentlich müsste es nun klappen...


ansonsten einfach mal neu installieren, kann ja sein das beim installieren ein fehler aufgetreten ist.


MfG   ApoCx


----------

